# Mbuna Experts! Name These Fish!



## comatoked (Jul 6, 2008)

I have Posted Pics Of The Blue One Before But The Quality Of Photos Was Terrible, So I Got A new cam And Got Some Great Shots! Any Help With A Id On These Two Would Be Great Thanks.
:thumb:


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

A full side shot would help, as you can't see the full body or head shape of the fish. At the moment, I'd be inclined to say it might be a male M. lombardoi (kenyi) changing colour - but the colour isn't right for a kenyi, so is the colour true to the fish or is it a result of the camera flash? The fish also seems rather on the large size to just be starting a change now...


----------



## comatoked (Jul 6, 2008)

Yea The Flash Hurts True Color A Little It Really Looks More On The Purple Side At Most Times Also Somtimes Its Bars Will Vanish Completly Hope This Next Pic Helps I Have Dial Up And It Takes Forever To Upload On Photobucket So I Will be Posting More As They Finish, What Do You Think About This Copper Looking One?


----------



## comatoked (Jul 6, 2008)

Yea This Guy is About 4 Inches Long, I Dont Think (Kenyi) Really Fits This Fish But He Has A Lot Of Yellow On Belly And Under his Chin.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Nope, not a kenyi for sure. Metriaclima zebra-type is the best I can do for you, hopefully Fogel or someone else will happen by and pin in down for you.


----------



## comatoked (Jul 6, 2008)

:thumb: Thanks! Yea I Dident Think So Either, Do you Have Any Ideal About The Copper Colered Fish? I paid $20 A Peice For These Suckers I Have Had The Blue One About 2 1/2 Months And The Copper One About A month. Here Is A Shot Of His Underbody And His Teeth! Looks Mean Here.


----------



## comatoked (Jul 6, 2008)

Anybody Got Any ideals?


----------



## wmayes (Oct 22, 2007)

Metriaclima fainzilberi ( http://cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=2326 , http://www.cichlidae.com/gallery/images/p02386.jpg ) would be my best guess... Something looks a tad bit off though. I'm sure somebody else will happen along and give a further approximation.


----------



## Ssssssspit_Fire (May 30, 2005)

not fainzilberi, looks like a pseudotropheus sp black dorsal (Shauri) to me


----------



## wmayes (Oct 22, 2007)

I disagree.


----------



## comatoked (Jul 6, 2008)

The Thing That Gets Me About This Fish Is The Stripes Do Not Go All Way Down its Head Like All The metraclima Sp., Do You Guys Think The Copper Colerd One Is A Female or Do You Have Any Ideal About What Sp. It May Be? :dancing:


----------



## etcbrown (Nov 10, 2007)

Blue fish looks most like a Cynotilapia afra "type" to me but it doesn't look quite kosher. None of the cynotilapias that I know of have that color pattern. Most have stripes that extend from the body onto the dorsal and if the blue on blue types have a yellow or orange on them it is typically along the back not the belly.

I would say cynotilapia mixed with something else...........but very nice looking nonetheless.


----------



## comatoked (Jul 6, 2008)

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1738

What Do You Guys Think Of This Profile?
Do YOu Think It Fits This Fish?
Only Think Is It Says Fish Only Get 3" And This Guy Is Already About 4"
Also I Have Not Heard Any Feed BAck On The Brown Fish?
opcorn:


----------



## etcbrown (Nov 10, 2007)

The specific cynotilapia afra location that I was thinking of is cobue/cobwe if you look at the picture labeled "subdominant male" here: http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=1371

You can see some similarities. But, I still beleive the fish is a very nice looking hybrid.


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

etcbrown said:


> You can see some similarities. But, I still beleive the fish is a very nice looking hybrid.


I would go with hybrid - haven't seen any Cynotilapia species that fit that cichlids profile (the one photo).


----------

